# Ella's First Handling Class



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

It's going to be fun following Ella's foray into the show world. Since I hope to be getting my poodle next year and showing her, I want to hear all about your experience. Let us hear how her second handling class goes. I bet it is a huge difference learning how to show a toy poodle as opposed to an afghan hound! Ella is a little doll. Can't wait to see some stacked photos.


----------

